# If you can't receive emails from this forum



## Matrix (Aug 15, 2019)

If you can't receive account activation email or other forum notification emails, and they are not in your spam folder either, it's because your email ISP blocked our server. Here is the list of emails that we can't reach:

@*xx.rr.com*  (any emails ended with rr.com)
@*roadrunner.com*
@*twc.com*
@*charter.net*

All of them seem to belong to the same company, I have tried many times to have the block removed, but unfortunately nothing happened.

Two possible solutions.

1. Change your email address, fast and easy. 

You don't have to change your current email, you can simply register a Gmail account and use it for forums only, just configure it to forward all emails to your current email address. By this way, not only can you continue using your current email address, the Gmail can help you block spam too: if the Gmail gets too many spam emails later, you can simply abandon it and get a new one.

or

2. Ask your ISP to unblock us. Just tell them that emails from *




*are not spam, our server IP is 108.170.29.210.


----------

